# is a 35 hp outboard big enough for a 16' aluminum boat



## zero410

first off i have a 1950 lonestar 16 foot aluminum boat that i am considering buying a 35 hp outboard to mount on it.it is rated for a max of 80 hp and currently has a 1961 75 hp evinrude that doesnt run mounted on it.my question is would this motor do the job or is it to small.i am mainly interested in using this to fish with.and economy is more important to me than performance.no skiing or anything like that.thanks for the imput.


----------



## Spaniel235

Where are you planning to fish?


----------



## M.Magis

You won&#8217;t have to worry about your hat blowing off. It&#8217;s would get you around, but it is on the small side.


----------



## warden

Many, Many years ago I learned to water ski behind a 15 ft aluminum with a 35 johnson. Of course I did not weigh very much then. LOL.I was 17.


----------



## JIG

Might have to move weight to the front. Might not plane out very quick but in-land youll be good.


----------



## zero410

i plan on maily using this boat in lake erie for perch and walleye.ive been looking for a motor for this for a while now and i keep coming across some pretty nice 35 hp motors so it got me wondering.and the fact that im on a tight budget.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug

I used to have a 50's 16ft Lonestar about 40 years ago. Mine had a 35 HP on it. Don't think mine was rated for much more than that if any, so yours must be a wider heavier boat than the one I had. But 35 was plenty for me for fishing, mostly by myself. I actually had a 9.9 on it for awhile but that was definitely small for it.

Depending on your passengers and load, I think a 35 would be enough just for moving you around when fishing if your really thinking about your budget.

By the way, I loved that boat......wish I still had it. It was built like a tank.

Let me know if you ever want to sell yours.


----------



## zero410

sorry i posted the wrong year its a 1960 lonestar holiday.i cant remember the exact dimensions but its about 6 foot wide maybe a little more.i think the boat weighs close to 600 pounds.it was set up with 6 seats in it when i got it.


----------



## johnrude

i have a 16' 1964 starcraft aluminum deep-v. and i run a 35 h.p. 1957 evinrude it runs about 25 mph. pushes it quite well.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

Being rated for an 80hp, it must be a heavy duty boat. That's a lot of HP for a 16" craft. I've always been told to never use less than 80% of the max. hp. rated for any boat, so if you use that rule a 65hp. should be the smallest satisfactory motor. The 35 will get you around, but is sure to be to small to get any type of speed at all. It may not be able to plain the boat at all. If it was me, I wouldn't even concider a 35hp., but that's just my opinion.


----------



## icehuntR

you're thinking of going out on Lake Erie in a heavy old boat rated for 80hp with a piddling 35hp motor. mmmm , wind , waves , shallow water , sudden storms , under powered on Erie sweet ! :Banane38: 50hp better .


----------



## peple of the perch

How heavy i ur boat I have a 16.5 foot alum. boat but it is an open bow sea nymph I have a 35hp johnson and I get around 23-25mph WOT.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

Not enough for Erie.


----------



## bridgeman

Had an 18' starcraft center console with a 50 merc. The max was 120 hp and I fished the heck outta it on Erie and caught a truck load of eyes outta it. Got me back every time i dared to go out. Used to look back and say good job when i got back from 12 miles out lol. Always figured I couldn't paddle it that fast when I didn't have the $$$ for a bigger OB. Of course ya gotta have some sense.


----------



## Jim white

zero410 said:


> sorry i posted the wrong year its a 1960 lonestar holiday.i cant remember the exact dimensions but its about 6 foot wide maybe a little more.i think the boat weighs close to 600 pounds.it was set up with 6 seats in it when i got it.


Check this out I found on Google


----------



## codger

You guys do realize this thread is more than 11 years old, right?


----------



## Jim white

codger said:


> You guys do realize this thread is more than 11 years old, right?


Haha I do now 🤣


----------



## Doboy

Jim white said:


> Haha I do now 🤣



Ya,,, The original OP post is kinda old,,,,, ;>)
But Is that 16' Lone Star still for sale?
If so, WHERE exactly?
That would make someone I know a GREAT CHRISTMAS GIFT!.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Doboy said:


> Ya,,, The original OP post is kinda old,,,,, ;>)
> But Is that 16' Lone Star still for sale?
> If so, WHERE exactly?
> That would make someone I know a GREAT CHRISTMAS GIFT!.


Google it...


----------



## Jim white

I don't think so But you can check on Google I didn't read the whole thing


----------



## Doboy

OK,,,, I think I found it. BUT in 2011 OP said that his Lonestar is aluminum,,,, & what is listed in this add is glass. 
NOPE, not interested.
Thanks.

Lone Star 16' Mayport Fiberglass Boat with Trailer Vintage - $300 (Davison) | Boats For Sale | Saginaw, MI | Shoppok


----------



## dkunes

zero410 said:


> first off i have a 1950 lonestar 16 foot aluminum boat that i am considering buying a 35 hp outboard to mount on it.it is rated for a max of 80 hp and currently has a 1961 75 hp evinrude that doesnt run mounted on it.my question is would this motor do the job or is it to small.i am mainly interested in using this to fish with.and economy is more important to me than performance.no skiing or anything like that.thanks for the imput.


That is plenty big enough. Lots of guys use 25’s. I have a 50 on my Crestliner and it is overkill. The 35 hp will troll slow enough and get you off the lake when you need to.


----------



## REEL GRIP

warden said:


> Many, Many years ago I learned to water ski behind a 15 ft aluminum with a 35 johnson. Of course I did not weigh very much then. LOL.I was 17.


I saw some kids skiing behind a 9.9 at Leesville. Had to have a 15 carb, 
but I was still surprised.


----------



## captainshotgun

I used to pull 2 skiers behind a 16’ Lonestar & a 40 hp


----------



## dlancy

REEL GRIP said:


> I saw some kids skiing behind a 9.9 at Leesville. Had to have a 15 carb,
> but I was still surprised.


Back in the day, we used to tow a boogie board behind the pontoon at leesville with our 9.9 when we were kids and could ride the board pretty good. You just brought back some fun memories! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

